# Trivia 1/9



## luckytrim (Jan 9, 2019)

trivia 1/9
DID YOU KNOW...
Because hieroglyphs have no vowels, we will never know for  sure how the
ancients pronounced their words.

1. Strange words are These ;
When one EXPISCATES something, what is the action spoken  of?
2. What is the name of the lion in the "Narnia" books by C.S.  Lewis?
3. Why did the Native Americans get along better with the  French than the 
English ?
4. What do the Initials 'BMW' stand for ?
5. Which large marine mammal connects a song by The Beatles  and a poem by 
Lewis Carroll?
6. Who penned 'The Odd Couple' ?
7. What is measured by a Hygrometer ?
8. If I suffer from 'Sapremia', my problem is _______  related...
  a. - Skeleton
  b. - Muscles
  c. - Blood
  d. - Mental

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Early Native American tribes of Central and South America  used
hallucinogenic potions made from common frogs and toads in  many of their
religious rituals.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Does an Investigation - it means literally to 'Fish  Out'
2. Aslan
3. The French wanted to trade with them, whereas the English  wanted their 
land.
4. Bavarian Motor Works
5. the Walrus
6. Neil Simon
7. Relative Humidity
8. - c ... Blood Poisoning

TRUTH !!
Early Native Americans also used frogs and toads to produce  strong poisons,
as well as healing medicines.


----------

